# "Bike-Crossing-Schwarzwald" - Infos?



## Cook (12. Mai 2007)

Liebe Sportsfreunde!

Der im Titel erwähnte http://www.bike-crossing-schwarzwald.info/ wird momentan in fast jeder regionalen Tageszeitung mit viel trara vorgestellt. Heute waren bei uns gleich 2 Kurzberichte zu lesen.

Mein Befürchtung ist jedoch, dass es sich wieder nur um einen Radweg handelt und nicht um einen Mountainbike-Weg. So, wie der Mountainbike-Westweg auch problemlos mit einem starren Trekkingrad zu bewältigen ist.

Es ist zwar sehr lobenswert, dass der Radtourismus im Schwarzwald weiter durch ausgeschilderte Wege attraktiviert werden soll, aber letztendlich sind ALLE diese Wege (z.B. auch die neue Bike-Arena-Murg-Enz) für ambitionierte MTBer in ihrer Gesamtheit uninteressant. Für mich steht hinter diesem Konzept der Versuch einer Konfliktbewältigung zwischen Wanderern und MTBern. Die Biker sollen von den wesentlich attraktiveren Wanderwegen geholt werden.

Ich möchte aber jetzt diese neue "Crossing"-Strecke nicht vorab als fahrtechnisch uninteressant abstempeln. Denn gefahren bin ich sie nur hier bei uns im Nordschwarzwald und da sind es tatsächlich nur breite Pisten. Zwar mit teils schönen Aussichten und viel hm, aber eben ohne das "Besondere", was den eigentlichen MTB-Sport ausmacht.

Wer ist die gesamte "Bike-Crossing-Schwarzwald"-Strecke schon mal gefahren?
Oder wer kennt den südlichen Teil?
Gibt es weitere Meinungen zu diesem Thema?

Würde mich freuen!


----------



## natty_dread (13. Mai 2007)

Ich will das ganze demnächst auch mal in Angriff nehmen.
Frage: Hat jemand dieses "Roadbook" übrig und möchte es mir für kleines Geld überlassen? Und bitte jetzt nicht wieder dieses "völlig uninteressant", "fahr den Westweg" etc. Mir gehts primär drum, mal ein paar Tage am Stück mit Rucksack unterwegs zu sein und dabei ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter zu machen, so als kleine mentale Vorbereitung und Materialtest für den geplanten AC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (13. Mai 2007)

Hi Cook,
östlich von Freiburg siehts -was Wunder- genau so aus wie bei dir.
Als Materialteststrecke ohne MTB Charakter natürlich bestens geeignet.


----------



## natty_dread (14. Mai 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Als Materialteststrecke ohne MTB Charakter natürlich bestens geeignet.



Mit "Material testen" hab ich jetzt eher sowas gemeint wie:
Passt der Rucksack ordentlich (Einstellung optimieren)?
Taugen meine Regenklamotten im Fall der Fälle was?
Drücken die Schuhe auch am 5. Tag noch nicht?
Sollte ich vielleicht doch noch in eine "Ultra-Gel-8cm dick gepolstert-Radhose" investieren? 
An meinem Rad (nebst Komponenten) brauch ich nichts mehr zu testen. Das passt. 
Abgesehn davon bin ich halt noch nie mehrere Tage am Stück mit Rucksack gefahren (sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig...), und Anstiege mit mehr als 300hm am Stück (sicher genauso gewöhnungsbedürftig...) sind hier im Spessart auch Mangelware. Wenns mir nur drum ginge, auf super Trails rumzufahrn, könnt ich auch daheim bleiben  . Aber zum km und hm sammeln bietet sich der Schwarzwald denk ich schon an. Und ganz hässlich ist die Gegend ja auch nicht, soweit ich mich da aus Kindheitstagen noch dran erinnern kann...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. Mai 2007)

Fehlt dir noch was für die Tragepassagen, ich empfehle den Hauptbahnhof der Möchtegernfahrradhaupstadt Freiburg, keine zugelassenen Aufzüge, dafür defekte Rolltreppen. Bei Regen sind die auch schön glatt.

AX kannste auch am Kandel trainieren, 2x täglich über die alte Kandelstrasse rauf und Präsidentenweg oder Damenpfad wieder runter, dann kennst du alle Druckstellen am Rad, am Rucksack und ganz besonders an dir selbst.


----------



## natty_dread (14. Mai 2007)

Hast du das Roadbook und willst es loswerden?
Wenn ja: Nenn mir doch bitte deine Preisvorstellung.
Wenn nein: Spar dir bitte deine unkonstruktiven Kommentare.
Danke.



Auch wenns jetzt schonwieder mal off topic geht:
Ist es denn in diesem Forum noch möglich, einfach nur eine Antwort auf seine Frage zu bekommen, ohne mehr oder weniger direkt als Volldepp hingestellt zu werden?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. Mai 2007)

Für einen AX empfehle ich auch Tragepassagen zu üben, dafür gibt der Schwarzwald x aber noch weniger her als der Freiburger Hbf.
Das mit dem Kandel ist keineswegs irgendeine Volldeppen Aktion, 1000 hm am Stück sind aussagekräftig.
Also, nicht angepisst fühlen, wer sich gründlich vorbereitet hat meinen Respekt.


----------



## Cook (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo natty!

Nicht angemacht fühlen, so drückt man sich eben in bestimmten Regionen dieser Erde aus  

Begleitfahrzeug hat im Grunde schon recht: für einen Alpencross sind die als MTB-Strecken angepriesenen "Schwarzwälder Radwege" keine besonders spezifische Vorbereitung. Zu flache Anstiege, zu kurze Anstiege, fahrtechnisch wie Straße. Zum Tourenluft schnuppern, km/hm fressen und Material testen, wie du es vorhast, aber gut geeignet. Landschaftlich sicher sehr schön.


----------



## redman1312 (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin schon einen Teilstück von dem Weg gefahren (Kaltebronn - Simonswald). Meinen Fazit: im großen und ganzen reine Höhenmeterfresserei auf gut ausgebauten Waldwegen. Es gibt ein paar Passagen die nicht mit einem Treckingbike o. ä. zu meistern sind. 
Einige Teile der Wegführung (z.B. um Baiersbronn / Enzklösterle / Schrammberg) sind reine Umwege (irgendwie muss man die angekündigten 18.000 HM ja vollkriegen ...). Ansonsten sind Teile der Ausschilderung nicht konform / Missverständlich zu dem Tourbook bzw. es fehlen auch schon einige Schilder.

Mein Fazit: Zu Trainingszwecken ganz nett aber mein Fall war es nicht, wenn ich eine Tour fahre will ich auch ankommen und nicht sinnlos auf jeden verfügbaren Berg geschickt werden.


----------



## schulze04 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

so ganz passt es hier zwar nicht zum thema aber ich bin auf der Suche nach Mtb so wie Rennrad Routen im Raum Tübingen/Stuttgart.Habe bekannte dort und wollte dies gerne nutzen um im Zeitraum Ende März,Anfang April ein paar Tage dort zu trainieren.Kann mir da jemand helfen bzw. vielleicht sogar genaue Strecken anbieten ;-)!?

Grüße aus dem schönen Westerwald...


----------

